
Identifying someone from their heart beat - haltingproblem
https://www.johndcook.com/blog/2020/09/11/identification-ekg-ecg/
======
haltingproblem
The paper "Individual identification via electrocardiogram analysis" he is
referring to [1] conclusion is: _" Identification rate resulted equal to 94.95
% while the equal error rate equal to 0.92 %"_

[1] [https://biomedical-engineering-
online.biomedcentral.com/arti...](https://biomedical-engineering-
online.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s12938-015-0072-y)

